# Book Cliffs Oil&gas Lease?



## TargetProne (Sep 24, 2007)

So is there any updated info on the decisions being made? Has anything changed?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh I was trying to figure out what you were talking about. Anytime you say "oil" around hunters, it means "once in a lifetime". I realize now that you're talking about that black stuff:grin:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/politics/56834701-90/board-book-cliffs-decision.html.csp


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

While the lease is bad for the roadless area, the road expansion to the divide is spoiling the remoteness the rest. I'm for the exploration and expansion, but why not keep it gravel roads? Did it really have to be a freeway-width road to the top?


----------



## TargetProne (Sep 24, 2007)

I guess although the decision seems to be made. Flood the emails and phone calls quickly to show unhappiness over the decision. "It's for the children" I'm sure our children and their children will be happy living in a world we used and abused. A world where we destroyed our landscapes, used all our resources, polluted our air, water, and soil. I'm sure that doing this to our lands is the "right decision for the children" what a joke.

This is a link to SITLA's board
http://trustlands.utah.gov/board/contact.html


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't like it either but a little dramatic are we? using does not mean destroying, hopefully we can have enough influence to limit the effect but we don't have the influence to change the policy. Maybe in al lot of bad there can be some good. I don't know.


----------



## TargetProne (Sep 24, 2007)

Right elkman and your telling me that's not what we do? From what I've seen in my lifetime and if you live in the northern part of Utah you must certainly notice that the change and progress--- hence money we worry so much about has come at the cost of ruining our landscapes, polluting our water, polluting our air, and ruining our soil. I'm not an environmentalist or scientist but all of those things are pretty important to me that's why I can't stand the fact that they stand by " it's for the children" we'll these projects and others will eventually give someones children a pretty ****ty place to live in in some future.


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

All I am saying is using and preserving can coincide. I think we are all environmentalists. otherwise we wouldn't care. believe it or not the air is cleaner in salt lake than in the "old days". Not saying we cant do more. Like it or not we still need oil and gas. Maybe some day we wont that would be perfect. Remember I am not happy about this either I just recognize the people in control don't care about our input, at least not enough to halt their plans. Maybe we can work with them to encourage limiting the damage and perhaps find a way to make some good along the way. I did not mean to offend you. Perhaps we can get some law makers together to change the way these decisions are made in the future?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Until my gas goes back to 1.50 they can frack the crap out of Zion's and anyplace else for all I care.


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

yea!
Zion is not in my backyard so that would be better.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Until my gas goes back to 1.50 they can frack the crap out of Zion's and anyplace else for all I care.


If we had a true supply/demand energy policy than I'd be with you on that.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

It is a supply and demand system. The Chinese demand, we frack, and export, and our price goes up. That is just natural gas. In the case of oil, and things like Keystone XL, we get none of it. A foreign country takes US land via eminent domain, for a pipeline to transport oil to Texas, so they can export it. This also raises our price. This is the reason Montana has proposed keeping their production for themselves. Anadarko, is a multinational, insurgent, foreign corporation. Do you think they care one bit about us here in Utah?

The next 30 years could make the last 30 look like nothing happened. And as long as sportsmen stay ignorant, and keep voting for the destruction of the West, there will be no future for hunting. People can keep blaming it on the DWR, and the enviros, or what ever other boogie man you use to shirk your responsibility in this world, but the responsibility, is ultimately ours. And I see fewer and fewer people, becoming part of the solution. The "sportsmen" community is composed of too many fake ass "conservationists", and down right sell outs. We are, and will, reap what we have sown.

Dramatic? No! That is the gravity of the situation.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

+100^^

Ive worked in several oil fields. One thing that is evident is your hunting rights go away and the areas turn in to duke holes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just think that if it wasn't for the oil and gas fields the Book Cliffs would still be 95% road-less with very little access and the access that was there was to private ranches.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> Just think that if it wasn't for the oil and gas fields the Book Cliffs would still be 95% road-less with very little access and the access that was there was to private ranches.


Yes this^^^^^


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Critter said:


> Just think that if it wasn't for the oil and gas fields the Book Cliffs would still be 95% road-less with very little access and the access that was there was to private ranches.


So the oil and gas industry already ****ed up 95% of the Books. And you are not content until they ruin 100% of it?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> Yes this^^^^^


Anyone that thinks a road is "access", is just plain ****in' lazy. Not to mention, "access" does nothing for wildlife, which is what makes hunting possible. It is "hunters" like you and cooter, that are what is wrong with us as sportsmen. It are those kinds of sentiments, that eat away at the underpinnings of our future hunting heritage.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Charina said:


> While the lease is bad for the roadless area, the road expansion to the divide is spoiling the remoteness the rest. I'm for the exploration and expansion, but why not keep it gravel roads? Did it really have to be a freeway-width road to the top?


I had a similar question regarding the rigs around Price and Roosevelt and was told that the EPA required the full fledged roads so as to not have the erosion. I don't know if that is accurate.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> martymcfly73 Until my gas goes back to 1.50 they can frack the crap out of Zion's and anyplace else for all I care.


Sarcastic or not, this shows how little of a sportsman you are, and how little you care about what happens to hunting,fishing, and our outdoors in the future.


> It is a supply and demand system. The Chinese demand, we frack, and export, and our price goes up. That is just natural gas. In the case of oil, and things like Keystone XL, we get none of it. A foreign country takes US land via eminent domain, for a pipeline to transport oil to Texas, so they can export it. This also raises our price. This is the reason Montana has proposed keeping their production for themselves. Anadarko, is a multinational, insurgent, foreign corporation. Do you think they care one bit about us here in Utah?
> 
> The next 30 years could make the last 30 look like nothing happened. And as long as sportsmen stay ignorant, and keep voting for the destruction of the West, there will be no future for hunting. People can keep blaming it on the DWR, and the enviros, or what ever other boogie man you use to shirk your responsibility in this world, but the responsibility, is ultimately ours. And I see fewer and fewer people, becoming part of the solution. The "sportsmen" community is composed of too many fake ass "conservationists", and down right sell outs. We are, and will, reap what we have sown.
> 
> Dramatic? No! That is the gravity of the situation.


Thank you lonetree I agree with you 100%, +a million to all you said. True Sportsman are hard to come by these days, but the sorry excuses of sell-outs who blame everyone else are not. I do very much more than my fair share of bitching about the DWR, and no there not perfect, but on a soft note about our Division, I believe they do a very good job especially with the hurdles that sell-out sportsman, and sportsman groups, and things such as this non-beneficial oil and gas BS that they are put up against. If the Division had full reign over the decisions I believe our wildlife, land, air, water and everything else would be in much better condition.

There is a use for things, and yes we need oil and gas and other minerals. But we don't need to ruin very important places along the way. We should protect and nourish the places that are so rare and valuable now days. This little decision by your Board of Education and SITLA Board, just threw one of the last of those very rare places away. They should be ashamed at what they did. So email or call your representatives and let them know how you feel, to try an prevent future mistakes by big headed know it all's who make decisions we all have to live with forever.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Sarcastic or not, this shows how little of a sportsman you are, and how little you care about what happens to hunting,fishing, and our outdoors in the future.
> Thank you lonetree I agree with you 100%, +a million to all you said. True Sportsman are hard to come by these days, but the sorry excuses of sell-outs who blame everyone else are not. I do very much more than my fair share of bitching about the DWR, and no there not perfect, but on a soft note about our Division, I believe they do a very good job especially with the hurdles that sell-out sportsman, and sportsman groups, and things such as this non-beneficial oil and gas BS that they are put up against. If the Division had full reign over the decisions I believe our wildlife, land, air, water and everything else would be in much better condition.
> 
> There is a use for things, and yes we need oil and gas and other minerals. But we don't need to ruin very important places along the way. We should protect and nourish the places that are so rare and valuable now days. This little decision by your Board of Education and SITLA Board, just threw one of the last of those very rare places away. They should be ashamed at what they did. So email or call your representatives and let them know how you feel, to try an prevent future mistakes by big headed know it all's who make decisions we all have to live with forever.


Thanks. The problem with calling our representatives, is that the legislature gave SITLA free rein back in 1994. The governor has no sway over them, nor do our representatives, nor do we, the very people who own the land, that SITLA is supposed to hold in trust, for us. Aside from the wildlife issue, this is yet another example of how our government, or as Senator Lee likes to call it "the Utah model", does not work for the people. If this were DWR, county, city, BLM, or FS land, there would have been a public input period, and other means of due process, such as an appeals attempt, or other judicial intervention. With SITLA we get none of that. The whole structure spits in the face of Constitutional structure and intent, both state and federal.

Governor Herbert and Congressman Bishop, both tried to persuade SITLA to reconsider their decision. To prevent further issues, there needs to be public input in SITLA's decisions, and citizen oversight. As for sportsman's groups and this issue, anyone that cares should give a big shout out to Trout Unlimited, and Sportsmen for Fish and Wildlife, for speaking out, and working on this. Yes, I said it  Send your cash to TU.


----------

